
A Modern Debt Jubilee - vearwhershuh
http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/manifesto/
======
vearwhershuh
Executive Summary: A Modern Jubilee would create fiat money in the same way as
with Quantitative Easing, but would direct that money to the bank accounts of
the public _with the requirement that the first use of this money would be to
reduce debt_.

